# Tant + sujet + verbe



## Dilsa

SAlut!!!

Estoy traduciendo un artículo periodístico y no entiendo el sentido de una de las frases. A continuación os pongo el original y mi intento.

"Ce plaisir sera peut-être interdit aux générations futires, *tant la production et la consommation de viande font l'unanimité contre elles*".

"Quizá este placer este prohibido para las futuras generaciones, * la producción y el consumo de carne fueron unánimes con respecto a esto*".
 
Mil gracias


----------



## lpfr

"..., debido la unanimidad que la opinión tiene contra la producción y el consumo de carne"

  Comentario personal: para ser unánime, tendrán que convencerme.


----------



## Dilsa

muchas gracias, la verdad es que estaba un poco perdida con el significado de esa frase....


----------



## pesc_traduct

* Nueva pregunta* ​
Hola. No se como traducir la palabra "tant" en este contexto:

"Le vote, le 21 mai, de la loi antiterroriste a de quoi inquiéter tous ceux qui sont attachés aux libertés individuelles *tant* certaines formulations sont floues, permettant toutes les interprétations, et donc tous les abus..."

Lo había traducido como "debido a", pero no me convence.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Una propuesta:

Al ser tan vagas algunas formulaciones...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pesc_traduct

Si, es la opción que más se ajusta al contexto. 
Gracias!


----------



## eixart

* Nueva pregunta* ​ 

Hola,
No entiendo muy bien qué significa "tant" en esta frase:

"Ces rassemblements ne servent qu’à l’illusion d’un déplacement tant ils ne sont que les apparitions virtuelles d’un même centre, d’un _épicentre_ voué aux intérêts d’un marché servi par la surexposition."

¿Creéis que este intento de traducción se ajusta al significado original?: 
"Estas colecciones no sirven sino a la ilusión de un desplazamiento, ya que no son sino las apariciones virtuales de un mismo centro, de un epicentro consagrado a los intereses de un mercado servido por la sobreexposición."

¡Gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Creo que lo debes interpretar como una causa tal como lo indican aquí:


> *a)* [La sub. causale peut se trouver à différents endroits de la phrase] − [En seconde place, après l'énoncé de l'effet]     _Elle n'osait pas pleurer, tant elle avait peur de la Thénardier_ (Hugo, _Misér._, t. 1, 1862, p. 470). _J'eus de la peine à le reconnaître tant avait maigri son grand corps, déjà mince et frêle naguère_ (Billy, _Introïbo_, 1939, p. 16).


fuente: CNRTL

Para mí, "tant" añade a la causa una noción de cantidad .. es a la vez ya que y tanto más .. cuanto que


----------



## eixart

Muchas gracias, Paquit&. Tu apreciación me ha sido muy útil
Eixart


----------



## hiragana14

* Nueva pregunta* 
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour,

Je viens de rédiger un texte en français que j'aimerais traduire en espagnol, j'ai déjà traduit le texte, cependant j'ai des doutes sur certains passages et j'aimerais l'avis de quelqu'un

Un acte qui amène à réfléchir sur le contrôle social à Cuba, chose courante depuis la révolution, et qui semble assimiler par les Cubains tant les témoins de la scène sont resté impassibles

j'ai traduit ce petit passage par : 

_que parece bien integrado por lo impasible que los testigos se quedaron


_Mon problème réside surtout dans la traduction de "tant....les"

Merci !!

_
_


----------



## sansan85

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola ! 

quelqu'un pourrait m aider à traduire cette phrase s il vous plaît ? je peine avec le " tant" 

" Travailler sous sa conduite a été une immense chance, *tant* elle s'est montrée disponible et généreuse en précieux conseils et suggestions " 

Merci


----------



## mobulus

tant = "a tal punto que","de tal manera que" esa es una traducción que se adapta al contexto de las dos preguntas precedent


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mobulus,

No creo que sea justamente la traducción más adecuada, el sentido no es el que indicas con tu traducción.

Va más bien en el sentido de "al ser tan...", "por ser tan...", "por lo mucho que...", como lo decía en una intervención anterior.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sandruki

​ ​ 
* Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos​  Bonjour:
¿Alguien me podría ayudar con esta frase?
*Cette première conférence du cycle « ¿Cómo te va? » intéresse tout le monde tant les forces de sécurité semblent contraindre le désir de liberté.
*
Se trata de una conferencia sobre seguridad que imparte un psicoanalista argentino llamado Gustavo Dessal. Yo lo he traducido de la siguiente manera:
*Esta primera conferencia del ciclo ¿Cómo te va? interesa tanto a todo el mundo que las fuerzas de seguridad parecen imponer el deseo de libertad.*
Pero creo que no habla de las fuerzas de seguridad propiamente dichas, ya que habla de la seguridad en general y no de la policía. No termino de entender muy bien la frase.
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## chlapec

Hola, Sandruki
El problema es que no has interpretado correctamente ese TANT. He fusionado tu pregunta con este hilo, que puede resolver tu duda.
chlapec (moderador)

¡Ah! ¡Y atención al sentido de *contraindre *en este contexto!


----------



## sesperxes

¿Qué tal sustituir el "tant" por un "viendo que, ya que, comprobando que",? Es decir, "interesa a todo el mundo, viendo que las fuerzas de seguridad se emepeñan en poner cortapisas al deseo de libertad". Vamos, que la pasma se pasa y la conferencia va de cómo defenderse de los maderos. ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## hual

Hola

En tu traducción has transformado la causa en consecuencia, lo cual desvirtúa totalmente el significado de la oración. Te sugiero algo así como: _Esta primera conferencia del ciclo ¿Cómo te va? interesa a todos, ya que las fuerzas de seguridad parecen imponer constreñir/condicionar el deseo de libertad.

_Aun así, quedaría por traducir de alguna manera el grado de intensidad expresado por "tant". Quizá, de esta manera: _ya que, al parecer, las fuerzas de seguridad constriñen/condicionan *en gran medida *el deseo de libertad._


----------



## Sandruki

Muchísimas gracias, habéis sido todos de gran ayuda. La verdad es que ese TANT no terminaba de cuadrarme.
Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## coccinelle12

*Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à traduire la phrase (soulignée), en espagnol :

''Avant cette troisième rencontre, Juan Pablo Castel l'avait cherché partout dans la ville de Buenos Aires,** tant il est obsédé par cette femme.**''

Voici comment j'ai traduit la phrase soulignée :

**''tanto él está obsesionado por esta mujer.''**

Mais je ne suis pas certaine...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !*


----------



## coccinelle12

¡Nueva pregunta! 


J'ai traduit ma phrase d'une autre manière :

_''Antes de este tercer encuentro, está *tanto* obsesionado por esta mujer *que* Juan Pablo Castel la había buscada por toda la ciudad de Buenos Aires.''_

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Est-ce correct ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- tan obsesionado está / tanto se obsesiona

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## judlop

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Buenos días.
Estoy traduciendo una frase y no entiendo bien el sentido de "tant".
Os dejo el contexto y mi intento:
"Ce genre de littérature constituait ma fascination intellectuelle *tant* on explorait les tréfonds de l’âme humaine nous amenant à poser un regard différent dans notre perception de l’être humain, de ses possessions matérielles et du monde qui l’entoure"
-Este género de literatura constituía mi fascinación intelectual *al explorar* las entrañas del alma humana, haciéndonos cambiar nuestra percepción del ser humano...
A ver si alguien me puede ayudar a aclarar mi duda.
Muchas gracias


----------



## jprr

...tal era la exploración de las profundidades del alma humana / tan profundamente se exploraba los reconditos del alma...


----------



## judlop

jprr said:


> ...tal era la exploración de las profundidades del alma humana / tan profundamente se exploraba los reconditos del alma...


Muchas gracias, pero no sé cómo enlazar tu sugerencia con el comienzo de la frase... Igual la estoy entendiendo de otra forma y no me deja ver el significado completo...

2° mensaje
Volviendo sobre mi duda, y según vuestras respuestas a otras dudas, podría ser ...
"Este género de literatura suscitó mi fascinación intelectual ya que exploraba las entrañas del alma humana haciéndonos cambiar nuestra percepción del ser humano..."


----------



## Paquita

Con ya que, pierdes la idea de gran cantidad expresada por  "tant"
Tal vez "por lo mucho que exploraba"...pero seguro que encontrarás algo más idiomático


----------



## judlop

Gracias, ¡esto sí me va cuadrando más!


----------

